# Pit Cooking



## BobHAJ (Sep 12, 2004)

Has anyone cooked a pig or any other meat in a BBQ pit covered with dirt or vegetation?

I'd like to try a 25# pig for starters. I'd like to know what you may have used to spice up the meat. I think I've got the pit construction down pretty good.
Thanks
Bob


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

Thats how i cook my moose roast for Christmas dinner.. takes about 7 hours, i slide some bratwurst in with the roast so its juicy.. i also like to add honey to it.. but its gotta be fresh honey. keep in mind we all have different pits for cooking.. and its kinda cold up here at christmas time..  My family started this tradition in texas back in the 70's. so i had to continue it.. My wife from up here looks at me like i'm nuts when i have to use the tractor to clear off my pit at christmas time.. :lol:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Would you 2 and anyone else go into detatil on how you pit roast meet. 
Thank You Dewey


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

I just dug a hole about 32 inches deep lined it with fireplace brinks (those are needed in the winter to keep the heat in the pit up here). made a stainless lid for it out of 1/4 inch plate (again to keep the heat in and make it faster to get the food out). i still cover the lid with dirt so its like a big oven.. I have the lid counter sunk so when i cover it all up with dirt its level in the back yard.. It is a lot simplier then what you think it needs to be. all your really doing is cooking in a oven made of earth. its the taste i love. seems to be a deeper taste to me and my family really enjoys it also.. :beer:

the biggest thing is you will have to try different woods. as they make your meals taste very different.. I do like cedar for wood but a bit spendy to get. spruce is kinda nasty tasting, I do like birtch with mesquiet wood or just mesquiet. Let your good sized pile of wood burn down to coals and get the food on. i use three wraps of tinfoil to keep the meat from burning and from drying out. some people put the meat right on the fire, i prefer to use tin foil then i can add my veggies. :beer:

The new neibours looked at me strange when i went out and dug up a big tinfoil wrapped roast and placed it on the dinner table after removing the tin foil.


----------

